# My wife left me for another man and I’ve learned..



## GeraldEdmunds

..a lot. Going though intense emotional turmoil and grief makes it so we can learn at a greatly accelerated rate. That’s why self improvement is so important to do during a break up.

Ive learned more about relationships and breakups in the past 2 months then I have in the past 20 years prior.


----------



## ah_sorandy

You are brave for coming on here and admitting to losing your wife to another man.

If you want help from some of the great posters on here, you may want to tell more of a complete story.

I hope your pain, grief, and emotional turmoil will diminish over time. Best of luck with everything.


----------



## GeraldEdmunds

ah_sorandy said:


> You are brave for coming on here and admitting to losing your wife to another man.
> 
> If you want help from some of the great posters on here, you may want to tell more of a complete story.
> 
> I hope your pain, grief, and emotional turmoil will diminish over time. Best of luck with everything.


Thanks I appreciate that. I posted my story in the going through divorce/separation area.


----------



## Enigma32

I agree with you 100%. Going through a divorce taught me more about relationships than I had ever learned previously as well. You're already doing the right thing focusing on self improvement. I hope you find yourself in a better place soon.


----------



## dadstartingover

Been there and done that! Created a whole business as a result. Wrote three books. Podcast. Membership group. Yes, intense emotional trauma like that can springboard you to good and not-so-good things. 

*Dad Starting Over*


----------

